# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  الموردة *الجلفوط المسوكه

## حافظ النور

*الدورى السوداني


8:00 الموردة -- : -- الجلفوط الكبير الأسبوع: 3 استاد المريخ
قناة فول
كل الكجوجاب يجمعوا هنا

*

----------


## مرهف

*يارب تنصر القراقير
...
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*بداية المباراة
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يا كجوجاب الارض اتحدوا
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*لاقيين الاستاد العجيب دا ويبرطعوا
ان شاء الله ما ينفعهم
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*جمهور قليل يشاهد المباراة 
الجماعة ديل مازالوا متاثرين بالسكوهة
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الله يستر من حارس الموردة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اللهم اجعل حافظ النور
كجا كبيرا
                        	*

----------


## حسن بشير

*اللهم انصر القرقور
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون



































































ناقلة  الكورة  ولا  لأأأأأأ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون


ناقلة  الكورة  ولا  لأأأأأأ؟؟؟



طالعين من البوست 
اللهم انصر القراقير
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*مخالفة للموردة وكرت لتوماس وتتحول لركنية
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*كرت لعمر بخيت واحمد عادل
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الدقيقة 40  والتعادل قائم
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبى
اللهم انصر المورداب
                        	*

----------


## ود عقيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

انتهاء الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبى
اللهم انصر المورداب



 
آمين يارب العالمين ....
بس الكورة ( 1/1 ) 
*

----------


## jafaros

*اللهم انصر القراقير
                        	*

----------


## ودالمريخ

*الموردة تلعب باستهتار
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*وصامديييييييييييييين




لكن يا جماعة كدي ركزو في لعب قارورة
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*بداية الشوط الثانى
النت عندى تقيييييييييييل
واصلوا يا كجوجاب
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*قلت ليكم الله يستر من الحارس
هدف لسادومبا فى الدقيقة 10
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*شنروووووووووووووووووووهااااااا
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*البوست ده الفتحو منو؟
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*امشو نومو انشترت تب 
سادومبا التاني
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*[QUOTE=حافظ النور [/QUOTE]
استروة
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*موردة جنازة
والحارس انا اخير منو
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*خزلناود عادل قلنا يفش غبينتو ساي ابى
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*3 بشة
سامحونى على فتح البوست
القراقير عمرهم ما يرجلوا مع الجلافيط
*

----------


## midris3

*ثلثوها
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

3 بشة
سامحونى على فتح البوست
القراقير عمرهم ما يرجلوا مع الجلافيط



هاهاهاهاهاها يازول انت كنت عشمان 

نجي قبيل لي السوعال بتاع هيثم
الزول دا قرفان من اللعب عشان الارباب
ولا الايام دي بنظف في الجسم من الاثار عشان ما يفاجعوة بي كشف منشطات
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*المورده راقده سلطه
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*ربعوها يا دكتور
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*التاني أوفسايد وااااضح
*

----------


## midris3

*عادل صلحها شوية
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*هدف لاحمد عادل
بعد اييييييييه
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*انتهت
                        	*

----------


## المجمر مكاوى

*تعال شوف لعبهم مع المريخ تقول عندهم معانا تار ...
ناس الموردة اشاعة اشاعة كبيرة ..بخاصة مع الجلفوط ..سيد الجلافيط ..
مع الجلافيط حمل وديع ...
ومع المريخ تقول ثيران ...
كل ما نشجعهم يخزلونا ...
البلد غير الزعيم مافى حد يمد كراعه ...
                        	*

----------


## كته

*مورده شنو 
البتغلب ليكم  ديل
انتو مابتنسو يوم كان عندهم تلاته فرص
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المجمر مكاوى
					

تعال شوف لعبهم مع المريخ تقول عندهم معانا تار ...
ناس الموردة اشاعة اشاعة كبيرة ..بخاصة مع الجلفوط ..سيد الجلافيط ..
مع الجلافيط حمل وديع ...
ومع المريخ تقول ثيران ...
كل ما نشجعهم يخزلونا ...
البلد غير الزعيم مافى حد يمد كراعه ...



 

كلامك صاح  يامجمر
*

----------


## مرهف

*قراقير في جلافيط
النتيجة حتكون شنو يعني
...
*

----------


## كته

*والله انا كرهت المورده
من هنا وللهبيل
*

----------


## سكواها 24

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

الله يستر من حارس الموردة



والله يا حافظ باع باع باع 
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سكواها 24
					

والله يا حافظ باع باع باع



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بقيتو خروف يا يس 
*

----------

